

What it's like to have sex with someone with Asperger's - kevinburke
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2010/11/18/what-its-like-to-have-sex-with-someone-with-aspergers/?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed:+BrazenCareerist+(Brazen+Careerist+-+by+Penelope+Trunk)&amp;utm_content=Google+Reader

======
drallison
Lucid, candid description of life with Asperger's Syndrome.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome> if you want to learn more
about Asperger's Syndrome.

------
hc
sounds awful.

